# Moving to the Nations Capital.



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

So, I've just learned that I'm going to be moving to the lovely city of Ottawa. My Girlfriend was just offered a full-time position and we discussed it. So, we're goin! 

Anyway, any pointers? I've read up a bit in the U of O thread that MacDoc has started.. but are there any pointers for a Non-College student from the folks here at ehMac? 

I can't wait to get exploring! 

EDIT: Fixed thread title - Chealion


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Capit*a*l.

It's a beautiful city. Enjoy the summers because the winters are interesting.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This is good :clap:


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

HowEver said:


> It's a beautiful city. Enjoy the summers because the winters are interesting.


Interesting? How so?

Like how we skipped it this year? That was interesting


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The winters are fine... last winter was very mild... the only bad winter would have been the ice storm... the following ones were bitterly cold. But that's about it.

You'll love Ottawa--lots of green in and around the city. Plenty of bike paths and recreational areas. Buying a house will be a pain in the ass--that's why I live in _la belle Province_ just across the river: cheaper, nice, and quicker to get downtown (a 10 minute drive) than those who live in Orleans, Nepean, or Kanata.

I believe it's a renters market now that everyone is getting houses built, but don't quote me on that--never had to deal with it.

Some places to check out: ByWard market area: the Black Tomato, Mama Grazzi's (sic?), The Heart & Crown or Patty Bolan's (my personal fav); pretty much anything on Elgin Street; on Bank Street: Don Alfonso's Restaurant, Savannah; Hull: Piz'azza and of course The War Museum, National Art Gallery, and the Museum of Civilization.

It's a start... but there's lots more. You'll get to see Ottawa has too many Pubs and Shawarma* shops.  

_*Shawarma is a Lebanese "Donair" that usually has a lot of garlic.  _


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

winter?? gta??...did I miss something?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Capit*a*l.
> 
> It's a beautiful city. Enjoy the summers because the winters are interesting.


Gah.. and before I made the post.. I checked to make sure the spelling/definition was correct. 

Typed the post.. and spelled it wrong!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

The Glebe :clap: , Hintonburg :clap: , Wellington Village :clap: , Gatineaus :clap: , 1/2 hour drive to great skiing and snow-boarding:clap: , Chelsea :clap: , Wakefield:clap: , Friendly mix of French and English cultures:clap: , Ottawa Senators :-( ., 2 excellent but very different universities :clap: , Huge arts scene :clap: ...
I've been here 15 years, I like it better each and every day, and I discover more to love every time I look at the city.

*JUST DON'T TELL ANYONE!*


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for your help everyone.  

I am definitely going to be checking out the local MUG. Anyone here attend? And how soon can we set up a meeting? 

Also, feel free to email me.. I'm going to need all the help I can get in discovering the city.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Vexel,
You'll like it here.
Let's go for a beer sometime.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

What he said. Welcome!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Hey Vexel,
> You'll like it here.
> Let's go for a beer sometime.


Being Cape Bretoner, I can never refuse a beer! Cheers!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> What he said. Welcome!


Thanks!  I'll be sure to get in touch.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> The Glebe :clap: , Hintonburg :clap: , Wellington Village :clap: , Gatineaus :clap: , 1/2 hour drive to great skiing and snow-boarding:clap: , Chelsea :clap: , Wakefield:clap: , Friendly mix of French and English cultures:clap: , Ottawa Senators :-( ., 2 excellent but very different universities :clap: , Huge arts scene :clap: ...
> I've been here 15 years, I like it better each and every day, and I discover more to love every time I look at the city.
> 
> *JUST DON'T TELL ANYONE!*


Well.. you've just nominated yourself to be my tour guide.  Cheers, SoyMac.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Well.. you've just nominated yourself to be my tour guide.  Cheers, SoyMac.


Did you say "beer"?!


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well folks, a little more on the move. It looks like it's going to be early - mid July. I'm now getting excited (a lot) and I appreciate all the help from everyone here. 

Feel free to keep adding to this thread.. I want to explore everything.. I'm willing to print the whole dang thread if it comes to it!  

edit: Oh, Jobs! I'll be looking for one once I get there.. if you see anything worth looking into, I'd appreciate any help there too.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Did you say "beer"?!


Oh yes! I did say beer. We could pretend to be beer connoisseurs!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> What kind of work do you do?


You know.. I really don't have a preference right now. I've done some consulting (freelance) and Assistance/Troubleshooting for both Mac and Windows machines for a while now.

Currently, I'm an Autoparts Person at Canadian Tire. (for the lack of any better jobs here in Sydney.)

Honestly, I'm not that picky. I went to college for Digital Media Design, but I haven't been able to keep up with that for quite a while.. since, there's no jobs here. I would love to get back into that again however. I'm great with people.. and a decent seller/upseller.

Yeah.. so. Mostly, I'll be checking out the Jobbank to see what's available.. but if anyone has some leads, that would be awesome.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I would consider being an on-the-side consultant for an Apple Reseller/Retailer/Service Provider. You have that kind of skill.  Finding freelance Media Design work on the side would be a possibility as well in a place like Ontario.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I was born in Ottawa and I can honestly say its the best best to spend your first year growing up. 

My brother lives in Ottawa and I have a few friends there. You'll like it alot Vexel. I love the photography museum as well as the science and tech museum.

Plus the girls are quite hot in Ottawa. Not that you'll be looking since you have a girlfriend.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

moonsocket said:


> Plus the girls are quite hot in Ottawa. Not that you'll be looking since you have a girlfriend.


I can look, I just can't touch!  

No, honestly, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vexel said:


> I can look, I just can't touch!


Sheesh, I learned that 42 years ago!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> Sheesh, I learned that 42 years ago!


Aye. It's just like being on a diet. You can read the menu, you just can't order.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RevMatt said:


> Aye. It's just like being on a diet. You can read the menu, you just can't order.


Not quite, you can touch a menu!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> Not quite, you can touch a menu!


Ha! Nice one


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just thought I would share. The GF's Dad decided to GIVE her the car that we were going to buy from him. (2001 Honda Civic) w00t! We're going to be debt free for the move cause we won't have to get the Car Loan! Things are shaping up already


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Careful, there, the Dad is clearly angling for a wedding in your near future 

Good to hear. Moving is always more expensive than you think it will be. Anything you can cut out ahead of time is a victory.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, if anyone's not busy.. hop on iChat and come to the ehMac Chatroom.. I'm hangin out with Apple Authority. Would be great to chat with some folks from Ottawa. Or, anyone for that matter! 

The More the Merrier


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> Careful, there, the Dad is clearly angling for a wedding in your near future
> 
> Good to hear. Moving is always more expensive than you think it will be. Anything you can cut out ahead of time is a victory.


Well, I would marry her in a second if I had the money. 

Indeed.. I've moved to and from Halifax before.. it was quite expensive.

Tho, I did move to Halifax with $80 in my pocket and a backpack. Stayed for 4 years.. I had a LOT of appreciated help from friends putting up with me until I found a job and apartment.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I've decided to pick up an Electric Drumset while in Ottawa when I get there. Any of you musicians have any links I should check out? 

I'm not looking for the "rubber pad" style.. I want the ones with the real "feel" drumheads on them with built in sensors. I've played them before and they're incredible. Anyway.. any pointing in the right direction is much appreciated.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

As I understand it, the definitive stores in Ottawa are Steve's Music Store, and Songbird Music. For keyboards, I would send you elsewhere, but I suspect those are the best places to look for drumkits. Unless someone here is a drummer, in which case listen to them .


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> As I understand it, the definitive stores in Ottawa are Steve's Music Store, and Songbird Music. For keyboards, I would send you elsewhere, but I suspect those are the best places to look for drumkits. Unless someone here is a drummer, in which case listen to them .


Thanks, RevMatt. I'll definitely check out those places.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

So, it looks like we'll be trying to find a place in or around Nepean. Possibly, Orleans. (I have relatives in Orleans.) Pro's/Con's? 

It seems like no matter what side of the city you're on, it's easy enough to get around. True? 

Also, I have to inquire about Barhaven. We're not sure, but we think this is where Chan's job is. (We'll know more this week, waiting for confirmation on the location and such.) Any reason to look into living in Barhaven? From what I hear.. it's pretty new.

I should say, an hours commute will not bother me in the slightest. (That's what iPods are for ) However, longer than that could be an issue. I hear the transit systems are bang on in the Capital. Anyone offer guesses as to how long it would take by bus from Nepean, Orleans, Barhaven, to downtown?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.octranspo.com/Main_MenuE.asp

The information should be in here.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Beej said:


> http://www.octranspo.com/Main_MenuE.asp
> 
> The information should be in here.


Thanks, Beej!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well folks, the date is set. I'm moving on June 21st. 

I'm really excited, it's going to be a really good time and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you at some point. 

Cheers


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hi!*



Vexel said:


> Well, I've decided to pick up an Electric Drumset while in Ottawa when I get there. Any of you musicians have any links I should check out? ...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe used gear here? Good site for Ottawa musicians:
> ...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

5 DAYS!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Only problem with Ottawa is that big hill with the stone buildings and clock.... Awful lot of oinking, grunting and squealing come from there as the hogs wallow in your tax dollars.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Food reviews....
http://foodpages.ca/ON/OTTAWA/toprated


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

davidslegend said:


> Find out the 'Reduced' days for the Museum thing 'cause you can get a deal if you go on a Thursday afternoon or something.


Thursdays 5-9pm

100% off admission


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Vexel, I would _strongly_ suggest you _not_ get a place in Barrhaven, Nepean, or Orleans. Ottawa is a beautiful city. Its suburbs are not.
There's a lot of culture and beauty in Ottawa, but it's best enjoyed by living downtown/close to downtown.
Once you get here, contact me and I'll give you a car tour of Ottawa. Maybe a couple other Ottawa-ehMaccers would like to join us.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

SoyMac said:


> Vexel, I would _strongly_ suggest you _not_ get a place in Barrhaven, Nepean, or Orleans. Ottawa is a beautiful city. Its suburbs are not.
> There's a lot of culture and beauty in Ottawa, but it's best enjoyed by living downtown/close to downtown.


Add Kanata to the list too! Who wouldnt love a $300,000 house with a view of a butt-ugly arena and a huge garbage dump!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well.. I am finally here! I arrived this morning (Wednesday June 21st) 

SoyMac, Thanks for the offer, I'd love to join you for a car tour!!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Vexel said:


> Well.. I am finally here! I arrived this morning (Wednesday June 21st)


Come have lunch under the bridge! http://www.canadascapital.gc.ca/bins/ncc_web_content_page.asp?cid=16297-16298-44805&lang=1


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Vexel, I would _strongly_ suggest you _not_ get a place in Barrhaven, Nepean, or Orleans. Ottawa is a beautiful city. Its suburbs are not.
> There's a lot of culture and beauty in Ottawa, but it's best enjoyed by living downtown/close to downtown.
> Once you get here, contact me and I'll give you a car tour of Ottawa. Maybe a couple other Ottawa-ehMaccers would like to join us.


I live in Nepean and i find that offensive! tptptptp  The suburbs are develeping into a very clean beautiful place. Barhaven has built up alot in the past 2 years, new homes, malls, stores, a theature, and the new O-train is to be built in the next 10 years or so. Downtown Ottawa is a nice place to visit, and very beautiful but it depends on the persons prefrences. Some people may prefer a more quiet living and some a uplifted, open fun living like downtown. Just be shure to keep in mind downtown does cost more to live there, the suburbs are cheaper.

PS: A wonderful looking home just went on sale on my street (Nestow Dr.) in Nepean. It's close to the sportsplex, near a Tim Hortons, Costco, Canadian Tire, Compusmart, Best Buy, Future Shop, a Loblaws, and only 17KM from iService Depot, a great Mac dealer. The home can be seen at http://homesinottawa.com/URL].


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

webwiz23 said:


> I live in Nepean and i find that offensive! tptptptp  The suburbs are develeping into a very clean beautiful place. .


As long as you have a car  
Walking can be a dangerous dance in the suburbs!
I see people get honked at even when they have the right of way. Not to mention the layout of Kanata so that people cant really walk anywhere, Barrhaven is a bit better - but still bad.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Downtown Ottawa air is quite bad, except compared to TO and maybe some other Ontario cities. I'm not sure about Nova Scotia but, moving here from the prairies, it is very noticeable. Luckily my cigarettes filter the smog. 

I still like living downtown, but that's because I don't drive and like having everything I need in walking distance. In general, Ottawa is a beautiful city with a good variety of neighbourhoods.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Jason H said:


> As long as you have a car
> Walking can be a dangerous dance in the suburbs!
> I see people get honked at even when they have the right of way. Not to mention the layout of Kanata so that people cant really walk anywhere, Barrhaven is a bit better - but still bad.


And downtown is better?


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

webwiz23 said:


> And downtown is better?


Yes, there are a lot more people walking! Your not the only person crossing the street! There are better sidewalks, and more bus stops.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Jason H said:


> Yes, there are a lot more people walking! Your not the only person crossing the street! There are better sidewalks, and more bus stops.


True but isn't there a better chance to be run over by fast moving cars. The other problem is downtown traffic is horribble. On weekends and during the summer pedestrain traffic is equally worse, esepcialy in the Byward. Parking is expensive and hard to find.
But you are right about the bus stops but does it realy make that much if a diffrence? Although if Apple was to put a Apple Store in Ottawa it would be in the Rideau Mall. So overall it depends on what your used to.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

WELCOME TO OTTAWA, VEXEL!!
Let's talk...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey, Welcome to Ottawa!
My offer for a beer still stands.
Cheers,
OM


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Jason H said:


> As long as you have a car
> Walking can be a dangerous dance in the suburbs!
> I see people get honked at even when they have the right of way. Not to mention the layout of Kanata so that people cant really walk anywhere, Barrhaven is a bit better - but still bad.


Yeah I've had that happen to me. Some stupid woman honks at me when I'm walking across at the crosswalk when I have the walk signal. Go figure? I gave her a dirty look and felt like standing there for a couple of seconds, but I decided just to keep walking. I've seen fire trucks and ambulances go by without traffic moving to the right and letting them through. Drivers are dangerous in Ottawa. Then my mom wonders why pedestrians are hesitant to cross when they have the right-of-way.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Oh, and welcome to Ottawa, Vexel.

By the way, I see the chicken and rib cook-off is going on, on Sparks Street. You may want to stop by if your sight-seeing. I usually look for the American outfits as I like to hear an American accent. Sparks Street is the second "street" from Parliament Hill - it's not really a street but a walk-way.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the friendly welcome everyone. 

I can't wait to get together with all of you for some drinks at some point. So far, I really like Orleans. It's a nice area with a lot of the necessities around. However, I'm an Urban Jungle type of guy as well. The deciding factor on where we live is going to be the GF's job.. she'll know about that in 2 weeks or so. Until then, I'm just going to have some fun and enjoy the scenery.

I have to say.. people are really friendly here. I come from a small town where people are really friendly.. and well, lets just say I'm not missing it yet. 

HUMID! I walked from Boake St, to Place D'Orleans this morning.. man.. it was hot.  I love the heat though. 

Ottawaman, PM me.. maybe we can get something going with SoyMac and some other Ottawa ehMac'rs to get together for some drinks some afternoon/evening/night! 

Cheers guys, 

We'll talk soon


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Vexel said:


> So, I've just learned that I'm going to be moving to the lovely city of Ottawa. My Girlfriend was just offered a full-time position and we discussed it. So, we're goin!
> 
> Anyway, any pointers? I've read up a bit in the U of O thread that MacDoc has started.. but are there any pointers for a Non-College student from the folks here at ehMac?
> 
> ...


Vex, I dont know if this has been mentioned (don't really feel like reading the whole thread) or if you are into it, but I go to Ottawa 3-4 times a year, and I must say that you need to check out all of the trails Ottawa has to offer. There is an endless abyss of walking/biking trails to be enjoyed in Ottawa. Should be a good move, and I am sure you are going to be happy with your decision. Good luck on the move.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

andrewenterprise said:


> Vex, I dont know if this has been mentioned (don't really feel like reading the whole thread) or if you are into it, but I go to Ottawa 3-4 times a year, and I must say that you need to check out all of the trails Ottawa has to offer. There is an endless abyss of walking/biking trails to be enjoyed in Ottawa. Should be a good move, and I am sure you are going to be happy with your decision. Good luck on the move.


I've noticed that there's a TON of trails. I can't wait to get my bike up here from Sydney.. I'll be out all the time. Thanks for the heads up, AE. Thanks for the encouragement too!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

We'll have to get together sometime when I am up there.


----------

